# Cradle of Filth, Turisas, Nachtmystium, Daniel Lioneye Tour 2011



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2010)

Taken From the Official Cradle of Filth MySpace Blog



Cradle of Filth said:


> CRADLE OF FILTH have announced dates for the bands first North American tour since 2009, a headlining run on the FEARnet and Decibel Presents: Creatures From The Black Abyss Tour, set to kick off in February. Nachtmystium, Turisas, and Daniel Lioneye will round out the tours impressive package on Cradle Of Filths long-awaited return to North American shores.
> 
> In lieu of this exciting news, the bands infamous frontman, Dani Filth, has left a special video message for the legions of patiently waiting Cradle Of Filth fans exclusively on FEARnet.com.
> 
> ...




*P.S. Daniel Lioneye is the experimental side project of H.I.M. guitarist Mikko "Linde" Lindstrom. I, personally, am a huge fan of Daniel Lioneye.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2010)

Tour Dates updated!


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Daniel Lioneye is the awesome. Might have to go to this just for that.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Daniel Lioneye is the awesome. Might have to go to this just for that.



finally someone else who enjoys Daniel Lioneye! Did you ever read the Terrorizer review for Vol. II? I wrote it :3

Garrett Padilla's Terrorizer Review for Daniel Lioneye's "Vol. II"


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 25, 2010)

nachtmystium


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 9, 2010)

I actually only really know what Turisas sound like... Should be fun though, am looking forward to it


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 9, 2010)

The Worcester, MA show is on my birthday! Not the biggest CoF fan, but I'll most likely go to see Turisas


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 10, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The Worcester, MA show is on my birthday! Not the biggest CoF fan, but I'll most likely go to see Turisas


You and Zim can both come help get me plastered


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 10, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You and Zim can both come help get me plastered



Works for me...as long as I can get someone else to drive!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 11, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Works for me...as long as I can get someone else to drive!


 Sounds like a plan then! Am looking forward to the US tour, and having a few drinks here and there with some peeps


----------



## Sofos (Nov 11, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Sounds like a plan then! Am looking forward to the US tour, and having a few drinks here and there with some peeps



ill be at the Atlanta show! wont be able to drink, as i am 17, but we could still hang!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 12, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> ill be at the Atlanta show! wont be able to drink, as i am 17, but we could still hang!


That's the last one of the tour, you may end up seeing me a tad legless


----------



## Sofos (Nov 12, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> That's the last one of the tour, you may end up seeing me a tad legless



maybe ill be at the party  ill try to be, hell yeah. school the next day? pfft. lol


----------

